# How do I suspend to ram from the command line (solved)

## IRQsRFun

How do I suspend to ram from the command line?

I want to be able to:

emerge world -DuN; suspend to ramLast edited by IRQsRFun on Sat Jul 03, 2010 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

sys-power/pm-utils should have a command for that.

----------

## Mad Merlin

```
echo mem > /sys/power/state
```

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> sys-power/pm-utils should have a command for that.

 

and the command is

```
hibernate-ram
```

----------

## IRQsRFun

thank you everyone, pm-suspend does exactly what I want I might look for where hibernate-ram is at some other time.

----------

## SpectreDragon

 *IRQsRFun wrote:*   

> thank you everyone, pm-suspend does exactly what I want I might look for where hibernate-ram is at some other time.

 

sys-power/hibernate-script (but I don't think it is necessary when pm-suspend does the trick)

----------

